# VIP 922 how many hours of HD SD



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

How many hours of HD and SD on the VIP 922 HD DVR


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

100 HD and/or 500 SD.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Thank you, Mods you can close this thread.

You guys have a great website thank you for the info.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Done.


----------

